# Not a high end RV



## Greg Rocks (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello all, just want to express my unfortunate experience with National RV here in Vegas, For clarity I do own an old GM PD-4104 bus that has set for 20 years, I called National RV and spoke with Tino telling him I needed a driveline, brake line and getting it restarted after sitting for so long which I would be happy to pay the service rate.  Tino told me, unfortunately we typically prefer to only work on high end RVs, not old stuff. But he would return my call tomorrow after some research, which they did, and said we ARE NOT EQUIPPED to work on RVs that old. So consumer beware, if you have an RV I guess maybe 2 years old, National RV will not work on it especially if it’s not high end. If I am wrong and you have had a great experience than I am wrong and so be it, typical Vegas attitude as I have been here 30 years and am just tired of the “old, not interested” attitude. I will post this on every RV site To hopefully help the good ole boy network of RV repairs men who help those who choose to travel the country and when their in need they can find someone other than National RV.


----------



## Hoakken (Mar 22, 2019)

Your Rv not being high end is not the problem. Most automotive dealers, motorcycle shops,truck dealers and yes,Rv shops in most cases do not work on vehicles much over 10 years old. The primary issue is parts availability for older vehicles.A secondary concern is cascade failure-fix one thing and something else breaks ant the owner expects that the additional failure is somehow the problem of the shop.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 22, 2019)

I am sure there are specality shops that will do the work, but be willing to pay some cost upfront and maybe payments as work proggresses.  It will be expensive.  Been there working on older cars.  Parts hard to find and like previous poster saidvthings will break tht you can't help.  Best solution in these type repairs is do it yourself.


----------



## Greg Rocks (Mar 23, 2019)

Well I am now aware of the 10 year rule and do get it, also understand how the majority of people always want someone to blame. After viewing nationals website it sounded like a one stop shop because I also needed a place to store it temporarily, had they just told me “sorry we cannot work on RVS over 10 years old” I actually would of accepted that. Telling me what they told me drives me nuts, typically only high end and unequipped, so if their “unequipped” to work on old stuff how the heck do they work on the new high end stuff? Regardless, I now know the rule, just so irritated with the lack of customer service.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 24, 2019)

Greg, hope you find a shop willing to do th work.  If it was still in use my be able to get a indepedent to do the work.  The sitting for 20 yrs will make it a hard sell.  Sitting will realy wreck havoc on all the running gear and electrical.  Brakes and lines could be  nightmare.  The again maybe the drier wether there want affect like here where the humitty is so high


----------



## blueknight (Mar 28, 2019)

Greg Rocks said:


> Hello all, just want to express my unfortunate experience with National RV here in Vegas, For clarity I do own an old GM PD-4104 bus that has set for 20 years, I called National RV and spoke with Tino telling him I needed a driveline, brake line and getting it restarted after sitting for so long which I would be happy to pay the service rate.  Tino told me, unfortunately we typically prefer to only work on high end RVs, not old stuff. But he would return my call tomorrow after some research, which they did, and said we ARE NOT EQUIPPED to work on RVs that old. So consumer beware, if you have an RV I guess maybe 2 years old, National RV will not work on it especially if it’s not high end. If I am wrong and you have had a great experience than I am wrong and so be it, typical Vegas attitude as I have been here 30 years and am just tired of the “old, not interested” attitude. I will post this on every RV site To hopefully help the good ole boy network of RV repairs men who help those who choose to travel the country and when their in need they can find someone other than National RV.



What an unfortunate experience. Hope you find a reliable shop to fix your RV.


----------



## Mraks (Sep 4, 2020)

What do you think would be the best bike for a motorcycle here?


----------

